# An alternative approach....



## mikeh375

Watch this vid from about 2 mins in for a while.






Interested? Then see the product and more videos here...

Opusmodus

I went onto their forum and found this string 4tet "with micro and spectral strategy" created within the software.....

String Quartet VEMA (in progress)

I think this is a pretty neat bit of software and I'm beginning to wonder if anyone needs to bother with all those years having one's nose stuck in text books and the incessant scrawling (and rubbing out) on manuscript. I wonder if we'll be able to do without this kind of tool in the future? At the very least it looks like one hell of a search engine for ideas and inspiration.


----------



## tortkis

I am not a composer, but this looks very interesting. Common Lisp on which OMN is built is excellent for manipulation of the "list" data structure, which I think is convenient and suitable for digital notation of musical score. This software seems very useful for making generative or process music.


----------



## pianozach

Interesting, but I could do that without the software, and I suspect that many composers could as well.

Having a background in music theory is a very helpful tool, but composing is done _"by feel"_ as much as it's done by knowledge of music theory.


----------



## mikeh375

pianozach said:


> Interesting, but I could do that without the software, and I suspect that many composers could as well.
> 
> Having a background in music theory is a very helpful tool, but composing is done _"by feel"_ as much as it's done by knowledge of music theory.


Yeah, maybe. Although imv, using this does not rule out 'feel', which can always dictate or be applied once the germ of an idea is generated or found. I see it as a tool that aids the early stages when a composer is fumbling around, on the hunt so to speak for an idea, or perhaps a way into existing material and its potential.

Maybe it's also reasonable to suggest that if one fully understands the software, then 'feel' - as in knowing how to try out and/or sniff out ideas by applying appropriate functions and transformations within the software - would be a central and vital part of the programming process too. Application in that manner sounds like an alternative way of thinking about and applying traditional and non-traditional theory to initial ideas to me.


----------

